# Swift Bolero fitting a bike rack



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi would anyone be able to tell me where the actually fitting points on for a bike rack on a Fiat Bolero FB model.

We don't know if this is something we could do ourselves if we order a bike rack off the internet, or is this something that would need specialist fitting...............if so could anyone help with where to take it in Lincs.

My Husband thinks we need to know the horizontal and vertical distance that the fixings are.

Many thanks


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Fitting a bike rack is not difficult but you must know where the reinforcing points are before drilling. 
Swift have drawings but are not willing to supply copies direct to the owner. Your dealer should be able to get you a copy 
I have copies for the Ace Modena if you think it will help and will send you a copy if you email me your postal address 
Regards 
Roger


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi thanks Roger more or less as soon as I posted my Husband had a call from Swift (they are just so on the ball and brill with customer care) I think they are going to email the info to us.

I appreciate your reply though and your offer of help.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Roger7webster said:


> Fitting a bike rack is not difficult but you must know where the reinforcing points are before drilling.
> Swift have drawings but are not willing to supply copies direct to the owner. Your dealer should be able to get you a copy
> I have copies for the Ace Modena if you think it will help and will send you a copy if you email me your postal address
> Regards
> Roger


I wonder why I will go and ask.Peter.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Peter just to confirm................we think that we understand right in that the drawings will be emailed to us, the phone call was about the light panels (other topic LOL) but Hubby then went on to bike racks.

Thanks


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

*SWIFT BIKE RACK*



SwiftGroup said:


> Roger7webster said:
> 
> 
> > Fitting a bike rack is not difficult but you must know where the reinforcing points are before drilling.
> ...


Hi
Is it possible to e-mail me details of how to fix a bike rack to my Bessacarr E560FB.
Thanks
MikeJ


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Peter please could you confirm if the details are going to be emailed to us, thanks.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi Peter please could you confirm if the details are going to be emailed to us, thanks.


 I will check.Peter.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

*Add Ons After Purchase*

I find it interesting to read these requests for information on how to fit a bike rack, lights, aerials, etc etc. It proves my point that when you hire a van you find out what you actually need and when buying a van ensure that the options are fitted at the factory or by the dealer before delivery to you. I do understand of course if you buy second hand but then choose a spec which includes your requirements.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Add Ons After Purchase*



duds said:


> I find it interesting to read these requests for information on how to fit a bike rack, lights, aerials, etc etc. It proves my point that when you hire a van you find out what you actually need and when buying a van ensure that the options are fitted at the factory or by the dealer before delivery to you. I do understand of course if you buy second hand but then choose a spec which includes your requirements.


Hi basically the fitting points are there..............we just need to know the exact points for the company that the MH is going to for it to be fitted, it could have course have gone to Brownhills that would already have this info, but we have found someone nearer that has given us a very good quote and are more than helpful.

Our Bolero wasn't built to our spec at the factory and I didn't have to wait months for that, so just popping it somewhere for the bike rack to be fitted isn't really a problem at all......... sorry but I really can't see that having a bike rack fitted proves any point at all whilst we all look on life differently please don't keep trying to butt in just because you didn't like the Bolero.

I find it quite annoying almost as if your view is the only way.
Sorry Mods


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Add Ons After Purchase*



duds said:


> I find it interesting to read these requests for information on how to fit a bike rack, lights, aerials, etc etc. It proves my point that when you hire a van you find out what you actually need and when buying a van ensure that the options are fitted at the factory or by the dealer before delivery to you. I do understand of course if you buy second hand but then choose a spec which includes your requirements.


Good point that to hire a van before you buy, we operate this scheme for newbie wannabee Motor Home Owners, they find out whether they like the life and the opportunites it offers before laying out large amounts of money or even for someone upgrading to a larger coachbuilt van.


----------



## Jimwise68 (May 22, 2011)

Hi, did swift send u the details in the end?
I am looking for same info to fit a bike rack to my Bolero.
Would it be possible to email it to me if u have it still.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You could ask steve on motorroamers.co.uk http://motorroamers.co.uk/t1956-bolero-680fb-for-sale#22734

Or maybe the picture will sort you?


----------



## Jimwise68 (May 22, 2011)

Ahhh I was told by Cranhams not to go into the toilet wall but keep both brackets in bedroom behind head board. But a bit of rooting around and measuring I realised it won't be anywhere near headboard height, but in overhead lockers and storage space under bed.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Looks simple to me.
Use the letter T as the setting out point and the bottom brackets level with ladder fixings


----------

